# Ter-lo ou tê-lo, ver-lo ou vê-lo



## Magikarpando

"Acordar é ter temporariamente resolvido o problema da exaustão. Você pode *ter-lo/tê-lo* resolvido bem ou não (...)"

"Já é tempo de a humanidade começar a *vê-los/ver-los* (...)"

Eu não sei se ter-los/ver-los existem na língua portuguesa, mas os vejo em vários locais (talvez erroneamente).

Grato!


----------



## Carfer

Magikarpando said:


> "Acordar é ter temporariamente resolvido o problema da exaustão. Você pode *ter-lo/tê-lo* resolvido bem ou não (...)"
> 
> "Já é tempo de a humanidade começar a *vê-los/ver-los* (...)"
> 
> Eu não sei se ter-los/ver-los existem na língua portuguesa, mas os vejo em vários locais (talvez erroneamente).
> 
> Grato!


----------



## vf2000

Nesses casos o verbo sempre perde o "r".
AXÉ


----------



## okporip

"Poema enjoadinho" (Vinícius de Moraes)

Filhos... filhos? 
Melhor não *tê-los*! 
Mas se não os temos 
como *sabê-lo*?
(...)


----------



## Vanda

É aquela famosa regrinha:


> *Em verbos terminados em r, s ou z, estas consoantes finais alteram-se para lo, la, los, las.
> *Exemplos:
> (Encontrar) Encontr*á-lo* é o meu maior sonho.
> (Fiz) *Fi-lo* porque não tinha alternativa.


----------



## Nonstar

Ou ainda:

'Fi-lo porque qui-lo.'
_Jânio Quadros_

'-Sr Jânio, por que bebe?'

'-Bebo porque é líquido, se fosse sólido, comê-lo-ia!'


----------



## okporip

Nonstar said:


> 'Fi-lo porque qui-lo.'
> _Jânio Quadros_



Essa aí parece ser a versão que passou ao folclore político nacional; a frase dita por Jânio teria sido, na verdade, "Fi-lo porque quis".


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> Essa aí parece ser a versão que passou ao folclore político nacional; a frase dita por Jânio teria sido, na verdade, "Fi-lo porque quis".


 
Certamente posta a correr pelos seus inimigos políticos.


----------



## almufadado

"Posso até *o ter* enganado, quando lhe disse que apesar de *tê-lo*, o saco não era meu."

"É sempre um prazer *vê-lo* por cá. Apesa de *o ver* muitas vezes, e de sentir já *o conhecer*, é sempre bom *reconhecê-lo* entre a multidão."

"Olhe vou *metê-lo* na minha lista, pois tenho este email aqui e queria *mandá-lo* a si e a quem *o quiser* receber, pois de certo vai querer *lê-lo*."

"Eu* qui-lo* pesar ao quilo mas não tinha balança. Por isso *meti-o* no saco, *ensaquei-o* por assim dizer, e *pesei-o *na balança da farmácia."

"Sou carteiro, mas apesar de *sê-lo* também tenho que pôr o selo no envelope. Esta carta, *escrevo-a* para si,* coloco-a *no envelope perfumado, *selo-o*, e *envio-lha (envio-a-lhe*) em correio azul. Quando a receber, *abra-a e leia-a*." 

"Depois de *lê-la* perceberá porque quero *amá-la, tê-la* no meus braços e *beijá-la, senti-la*, *prazentá-la* com deleites, *sufocá-la* com carinhos."

"Então a peça ? Não há !?!?! Então *manda vi-la* !"

"Ai quem me dera *amá-la* como amo a minha mala !"

Algumas formas são bem ambíguas e, parece-me, que as pessoas evitam usá-las sobretudo na forma oral ou pela dificuldade ou pela sua ambiguidade. E digamos que requer treino pois algumas até fico na dúvida !.

qui-lo /o quis -> quilo
sê-lo /o ser -> selo
vi-la /a vir -> vila   
mandá-la -> mandala (mandála) 
-pê-lo/o   -> pelo (pêlo)
tê-la/ a ter -> tela (têla/téla)
amá-la/ a amar -> a mala
fá-lo/o faz -> falo


----------



## Vós

Meu Deus, que construções lindas, e qui-lo e fi-lo nunca as tinha visto!


----------



## Casquilho

Vós, ainda não vistes nada. Que dizer do "fá-lo-ei", do "fê-la sair por outra porta", do "far-te-ei feliz", e outras bizarrices que a gramática comporta com o irregularíssimo verbo _fazer_, que é excêntrico desde o latim?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Todas esas "bizarrices" vém do medieval f_aer > far_.


----------



## okporip

Casquilho said:


> Vós, ainda não vistes nada. Que dizer do "fá-lo-ei", do "fê-la sair por outra porta", do "far-te-ei feliz", e outras bizarrices que a gramática comporta com o irregularíssimo verbo _fazer_, que é excêntrico desde o latim?



Eu não acentuaria "fa-lo-ei". Dir-me-ão que erro?


----------



## Alentugano

okporip said:


> Eu não acentuaria "f*á*-lo-ei"  . Dir-me-ão que erro?


 Dir-lhe-ia que errou!


----------



## okporip

Alentugano said:


> Dir-lhe-ia que errou!



Agradecer-lhe-ei, porque me tinha esquecido de uma velha regra que nos diz para acentuar os monossílabos tônicos. Se acentuo dá-me, por que não acentuar fá-lo(-ei)? Claro...


----------



## sofreis

Boas!

Os caros participantes do fórum parecem-me as pessoas ideais para me retirarem esta dúvida que se segue:
Deverei escrever ou dizer 'É melhor o ler', já que o advérbio é atrativo para o pronome?

Obrigada desde já.


----------



## Carfer

'_Melhor_', nesse caso, é comparativo de superioridade de '_bom_', adjectivo, não de '_bem_', advérbio.


----------



## Maddmau

sofreis said:


> Boas!
> 
> Os caros participantes do fórum parecem-me as pessoas ideais para me retirarem esta dúvida que se segue:
> Deverei escrever ou dizer 'É melhor o ler', já que o advérbio é atrativo para o pronome?
> 
> Obrigada desde já.


É melhor *lê-lo *seria o caso.


----------



## sofreis

Agradeço as vossas respostas, muito úteis.


----------



## guihenning

A próclise está igualmente bem, mas a ênclise tem a preferência quando o pronome é «o, a, os, as» (principalmente a, as) seguidos de infinitivo. A preferência é tão mais forte que mesmo no português do Brasil a tendência, nesse caso, é para a ênclise.
A recomendação da norma-culta é ênclise, mas a próclise não está vedada, de todo.


----------

